# Canyon Neuron AL 2020



## Roman441 (12. April 2020)

Hallo,
Ich möchte mir gerne das neue Neuron AL 6.0 bestellen. Laut der Berechnung von Canyon soll ich mit 188cm Größe und einer Schrittlänge von 93 cm die Rahmengröße XL nehmen. Mit einer SL von 92 cm wäre es der Rahmen L. Ich liege da wohl genau dazwischen und bin mir deshalb unsicher was ich bestellen soll. 
Das Neuron soll mein erstes Fully werden, gefahren werden fast nur Touren auf geschotterten Waldwegen immer schön bergauf bergab so ist das halt hier im Odenwald.
Mit meinen 44 Jahren bevorzuge ich auch eher eine etwas aufrechtere Position (also weniger sportlich wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe).
Mein Schwager fährt ein Neuron AL (2018) in Größe M auf dem ich zwar eine Stunde aushalte, jedoch so richtig wohl fühle ich mich nicht darauf. Meine Handgelenke und Finger schlafen da immer wieder ein. 
Er gab mir den Tipp ich solle den kleineren also L Rahmen nehmen und bei Bedarf könnte man was mit dem Vorbau korrigieren.
Also wie seht ihr das? War jemand vielleicht in der gleichen Situation und steckte zwischen 2 Rahmengrößen? 
Besten Dank im voraus für eure Tipps
Roman441


----------



## Roman441 (12. April 2020)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob dein Beitrag Ernst gemeint ist. Dazu bin ich zu neu hier. 
Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus dass dem so ist.
Dann muss ich dir sagen bevor ich das doppelte an Geld investierte für die gleiche Qualität, würde ich dann doch den Fachhändler vor Ort vorziehen und doch bei einem Rad bleiben. 
Aber ich gehe im Inneren doch davon aus dass dein Beitrag einfach nur ein Oster Scherz war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crashtest212 (12. April 2020)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb...ngen-tipps-zum-bikekauf-siehe-seite-1.746523/


----------



## crashtest212 (12. April 2020)

Roman441 schrieb:


> L. Ich liege da wohl genau dazwischen und bin mir deshalb unsicher was ich bestellen soll.


haben die den rechner so programmiert weil se nicht so viele xl rahmen produzieren????
gib doch mal solange werte ein bis der rechner n xl vorschlägt


----------



## Jekyll1000 (12. April 2020)

> Liegt der Wert zwischen zwei Größen, gelten folgende Grundregeln:
> 
> 
> Wenn Du es agil und sportlich magst, wähle die kleinere Rahmenhöhe
> ...


----------



## Roman441 (12. April 2020)

crashtest212 schrieb:


> haben die den rechner so programmiert weil se nicht so viele xl rahmen produzieren????
> gib doch mal solange werte ein bis der rechner n xl vorschlägt


Bis SL 92 sagt der Rechner L
Ab SL 93 sagt der Rechner XL.

Was heißt sportlich agil? Mit dem Oberkörper mehr liegend auf dem Rad?


----------



## Jekyll1000 (12. April 2020)

Sportlich agil: Rücken eher rund. Komfortabel: Rücken eher gerade und gestreckt.
Bei mir kommt der Rahmenrechner (von Canyon) auch nicht hin. Beim MTB sagt der „M“ und beim Crosser „L“. Fahre aber „L“ (MTB) und „XL“ (Crosser). Bin 184cm groß.


----------



## crashtest212 (12. April 2020)

sportlich agil
mehr gewicht aufm lenker für bergauf um die wette,
besserer krafteintrag ins pedal wegen sattelüberhöhung über lenker
ansonsten auf strecke mit kraft "ausm rücken fahren", also selbst rücken stützen nicht aufn lenker
->>erstmal rücken stärken
theoretisch weniger lang ->agiler in kurve
als einsteiger solltest gut draufsitzen
und wirst eh n buckel machen
beim absteigen ""im Gelände" nach vorne sollte dir das oberrohr nicht zu knapp am sack in die quere kommen
das vermittelt unsicherheit und ergibt zb knöchel verstauchung , angst vorm langsam technisch fhren weil ja eh nich gut ruterkommst


----------



## crashtest212 (12. April 2020)

finde doch mal raus bei welchem du weniger sattelüberhöhung hast bem draufsitzen,
ums sitzen gehts
ich lasss das jetz mit versenderbikes frage beantworten 
das is fast so n riesen scheiss wie wenn man null ahnung von geo verhältnissen hat und was bestellen will
denke das is hier der  beste  rat den du bekommen  kannst
ausser dem, zum händler zu gehen und vergleichsweise zu probieren  um ein gefühl zu entwickeln


----------



## Roman441 (12. April 2020)

crashtest212 schrieb:


> finde doch mal raus bei welchem du weniger sattelüberhöhung hast bem draufsitzen,
> ums sitzen gehts


Was meinst du mit Sattelüberhöhung?


----------



## crashtest212 (12. April 2020)

wie viel der sattel in der vertikale überm lenker is
+10cm is dann zB viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crashtest212 (12. April 2020)

Roman441 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Sattelüberhöhung?


drauf sitzen,fuss auf pedal wenn unten,knie leicht angewinkelt
ausmessen ob du beim fahren mitm knie am ellbogen oder lenkerende anstösst
merkst was---geht nich
draufsitzen


----------



## Roman441 (12. April 2020)

crashtest212 schrieb:


> wie viel der sattel in der vertikale überm lenker is
> +10cm is dann zB viel


Wenn ich das auf meiner Person beziehe errechne ich das mal folgendermaßen.
Errechnete Sitzhöhe (SL x 0,885) = 82,3 cm (Tretlager zum Sattel)
Stack (Tretlager zum Lenker) 62,3 cm bei L und 65,1 bei XL 

Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich das so rechnen darf


----------



## crashtest212 (12. April 2020)

lasss dir doch zeit und probier bei händlern, 
wenn n gefühl für grössenverhältnisse bekommen willst und vor allem auch deine persönlichen vorlieben 
brauchst erfahrung durch n rad wos zb nicht stimmt oder nur teilweise
sowas kommt zustande wenn dir zB mal ein zu kleines rad andrehen lässt und nach 2 jahren drauf kommst dass da was nicht stimmt weil dich unwohl fühlst, nur aufm damm sitzt, handgelenke weh tun -einschlafen, bergab be bisschen gefälle schier übern lenker fliegst , die anderen vorwiegend anders auf ihren bikes hocken usw
kannst ja auch theads zum artikel finden aber das is dann die meinung von irgendwem über sonstwas und nicht über dein gefühl an der sache
geh zum händler,probier versch grössen
dann weist bescheid
danach kannst ja bestellen


----------



## Roman441 (12. April 2020)

Ich denke ich werde es mit XL mal probieren. Zur Not werde ich es umtauschen in L


----------



## crashtest212 (12. April 2020)

Roman441 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde es mit XL mal probieren. Zur Not werde ich es umtauschen in L


drück dir die daumen dass du gut starten kannst
allzeit gute fahrt


----------



## filiale (12. April 2020)

Bei L hast Du eine Sitzrohrlänge von 48cm.  Sitzhöhe wie schon festgestellt 82cm.
Rechnung: 82 - 48 - 3 (Sattel) = 31cm. Eine normale Sattelstütze hat 40cm. Muß aber mind. 10cm im Rahmen stecken. Sprich, eine normale Stütze wäre 1cm zu kurz für Deine Schrittlänge bei L bzw. die Stütze wäre maximal ausgezogen. Du kannst Dir vorstellen wie hoch dann der Sattel im Verhältnis zum Lenker wäre. Du wärst extrem nach unten gebeugt (also sportlich). Nun hast Du zwar eine 45cm absenkbare Stütze und hättest somit kein Problem, aber der extreme Auszug bei L bleibt bestehen.
Daher würde ich an Deiner Stelle zum XL greifen. Du hast halt das Problem dass Du ein Langbeiner bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roman441 (12. April 2020)

Interessante Rechnung, ich danke dir.
Ich habe im Neuron CF (2019) Thread auch Bilder gesehen vom CF in L und XL wo der Sattel auf 92 bzw 93 SL eingestellt war. Bei der Combi L und SL 92 war der Sattel doch schon heftig über dem Lenker.


----------



## filiale (13. April 2020)

Genau das wollte ich damit ausdrücken. Ich pers. könnte damit nicht fahren. Daher verstehe ich die L Empfehlung nicht.


----------



## laleso (13. April 2020)

Ich habe fast die gleichen Maße wie du. 93/189. Habe mich aus vorgenannten Gründen letztes Jahr für XL entschieden .
Bin froh, nicht dem Größenrechner gefolgt zu sein. Allerdings habe ich einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert. Ob ein Bike gut passt oder nicht, kann man auf einer kurzen Probefahrt jedenfalls nicht gescheit sagen.
Man müsste schon dauerhaft zwei Größen zum Vergleich durchprobieren. Selbst dann gibt's Tage, da hätte man lieber die andere Rahmenhöhe. Ich will damit sagen: Wenn man genau zwischen zwei Größen liegt, gibt's keine falsche o. richtige Größe.


----------



## Roman441 (13. April 2020)

Danke auch dir. Ich werde es echt mit XL probieren. Der Vorbau ist 60 mm lang habe ich gelesen, da könnte man also noch was verkürzen und der Sattel geht ja sicher auch noch etwas nach vorne sollte ich mich zu sehr stecken müssen. Zumal es bei mir ja auch mehr als Tourenfully als als Trail Bike benutzt wird.


----------



## filiale (13. April 2020)

Solange das Knielot noch paßt und Du keine Knieschmerzen bekommst kannst Du mit dem Sattel noch ein paar mm vor und zurück. Wirste dann sehen wenn der Gaul bei Dir ist. Viel Spaß damit...


----------



## Roman441 (13. April 2020)

Mal noch eine andere Frage, Canyon gibt als Gewicht 14,6 kg an. So wie ich das gelesen habe wird bei Canyon immer das Gewicht für einen M Rahmen angegeben. Kann man auch rausfinden was andere Rahmengrößen dann wiegen?


----------



## Jekyll1000 (13. April 2020)

Unter https://gewichte.mtb-news.de/manufacturer-51/canyon findet man das Neuron leider nicht.
Gehe mal von max. 100 - 200g mehr für den Hauptrahmen aus. Der Rest ist gleich zu den anderen (29")-Größen. Der Rahmen ist eh nur ein Teil des Gesamtpakets. Rüste einfach mit dem nächsten Satz Reifen auf leichte Exemplare und Tubeless um, dass bringt erst mal am meisten. Stichwort: _Rotationsenergie der Laufräder_.


----------



## filiale (13. April 2020)

Rechne mal pauschal 200gr pro Rahmengröße rauf oder runter. Wird dann so bei 15-15,2Kg liegen. Ist natürlich dann ein ganz ordentliches Flagschiff (groß und schwer). Wie bereits vorgeschlagen wäre eine Umrüstung in einen leichteren Laufradsatz die beste Investition.


----------



## __Flo__ (13. April 2020)

Moin ich bin 14 Jahre alt und bin ungefähr 1.76 groß und habe mir im Februar ein Canyon Spectral Al 5.0 gekauft. Ich war am überlegen ob ich die Größe M nehmen sollte oder doch L ( fehlten nur 2 cm von der Größe her) habe mich dann für ein L entschieden. Ich glaube mit XL wirst du besser bedient sein da du mit einem größerem Fahrrad besser pedalieren kannst.


----------



## Roman441 (13. April 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Rechne mal pauschal 200gr pro Rahmengröße rauf oder runter. Wird dann so bei 15-15,2Kg liegen. Ist natürlich dann ein ganz ordentliches Flagschiff (groß und schwer). Wie bereits vorgeschlagen wäre eine Umrüstung in einen leichteren Laufradsatz die beste Investition.


Ja bei 200g pro Rahmengröße waren wir dann bei 15 kg ohne Pedalen. Da habe ich mich für den Anfang mal für die OneUp Components entschieden. Naja da gilt es erstmal am Körpergewicht zu arbeiten, das kostet am wenigsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (13. April 2020)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> Moin ich bin 14 Jahre alt und bin ungefähr 1.76 groß und habe mir im Februar ein Canyon Spectral Al 5.0 gekauft. Ich war am überlegen ob ich die Größe M nehmen sollte oder doch L ( fehlten nur 2 cm von der Größe her) habe mich dann für ein L entschieden. Ich glaube mit XL wirst du besser bedient sein da du mit einem größerem Fahrrad besser pedalieren kannst.



Du bist ja noch im Wachstum, da wäre M unter Umständen bald zu klein.


----------



## Roman441 (15. April 2020)

Ich bin gerade echt am überlegen ob ich anstelle des AL 6.0 der 2020 Serie doch lieber zum AL 7.0 der 2019 Serie greifen soll.
Das 2019 hat wohl die besseren Komponenten, für 1kg leichter und ist gerade mal 200€ teurer.
Nur die verfügbare Farbe (Silber/schwarz) sagt mir nicht so zu


----------



## Roman441 (16. April 2020)

So nach einer Nacht drüber schlafen, bleibt es nun definitiv beim 2020 Modell.
Nun Frage ich mich bloß ob es die 400€ Aufpreis vom 6.0 auf das 7.0 Wert sind für mich.
Das 7.0 hat wohl die besseren Dämpfer u.a  sollte man sowas berücksichtigen bei einem Körpergewicht von 98 Kg?
Das 6.0 hätte für mich die schönere Farbe ( blau/schwarz), und ich hätte noch 400€ über für Tuning (Tubless u.a.)
Wie schonmal erwähnt ich werde das Neuron eher zum Touren (bergauf, bergab) nutzen als zum Trail fahren.


----------



## filiale (16. April 2020)

Tubeless kostet ca. 30€ (2 Ventile und die Milch), keine 400€.


----------



## Roman441 (16. April 2020)

So ich habe soeben das Canyon Neuron AL 6.0 in XL, blau/schwarz bestellt. 
Nächste Woche soll geliefert werden. 
Würde ich jetzt noch länger rum überlegen, gäbe dass wahrscheinlich eine never ending Storie.
Für meine Zwecke sollte das erstmal ausreichen.


----------



## filiale (16. April 2020)

Wo Du langfristig etwas machen könntest ist
1. Der Reifen. Das ist der Performance. Der ist bleischwer. Je schwerer, desto behäbiger ist die Kiste beim Beschleunigen. Du denkst Du fährst nen Panzer.
2. Eventuell die Bremse wenn sie Dir nicht ausreichen sollte. Aber erstmal gut einbremsen und testen.


----------



## Roman441 (16. April 2020)

Ok, hast da auch direkt eine Empfehlung?


----------



## filiale (16. April 2020)

2 Möglichkeiten.
1. Du baust es im Neuzustand ab und verkaufst es als neuwertig vom Neurad, das ist Recht und fair.
2. Du fährst es und überlegst ob es Dir ausreicht und sparst Dir die Kohle.

Wenn neu würde ich eine Shimano SLX Bremse verbauen, paßt zu den anderen Komponenten und ist echt gut. Bei den Reifen würde ich ein Conti Crossking vorne (Grip) und RaceKing hinten (Speed) verbauen. Da Du keine Trails fährst, sondern nur Feld und Waldwege ist das locker ausreichend. Andere würden vermutlich gröbere Reifen montieren, aber wenn Du etwas nicht nutzt, wozu dann. Mit der Kombi bin ich bereits mehrfach Alpencross gefahren.


----------



## Roman441 (16. April 2020)

Race King 2.2 RaceSport 29x2,2" Faltreifen
					

Leidenschaft und Flow: Continental Faltreifen Race King 29x2,2" RaceSport  Grenzenlos biken, den Trail voll auskosten und hinterher zufrieden auf die Tour zurückschauen. Für das perfekte Fahrgefühl auf Ihrem Mountainbike...




					www.bike-discount.de
				












						Cross King 2.3 ProTection 29x2,3" Faltreifen
					

Ein erstklassiger Allrounder: Der Cross King 2.3 ProTection 29x2,3" Faltreifen von Continental   Grenzenlos biken, den Trail voll auskosten und hinterher zufrieden auf die Tour zurückschauen. Für das perfekte Fahrgefühl...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Wären das die zwei? Den Race king bekommt man dann nur als 2.2er ? Und Tubless ready ist der auch nicht? Sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (16. April 2020)

Beide gibt es in Protection = Tubeless ready. Den Race King aber nur in 2.2. Vorne sparst Du 100gr rotierende Masse. Hinten 200gr. Das merkt man, besonders weil der Effekt am Hinterrad deutlich spürbarer ist.
Spezi verbaut bei einigen Modellen daher bewußt hinten einen schmäleren Reifen als vorne. Canyon auch beim Neuron CF vorne eine breitere Felge als hinten damit man vorne auch den Vorteil des breiteren Reifens für mehr Grip ausspielen kann. Eine Mischbereifung ist daher normal und bewußt so gewollt.









						Race King 2.2 ProTection 29x2,2" Faltreifen
					

Bike 08/2019          Test: "Paar Beratung: Reifen"           Testergebnis: "Rollwiderstand" Tipp & Sehr gut                  Erste Wahl für Racer: Der Race King 2.2 ProTection von...




					www.bike-discount.de
				












						Cross King 2.3 ProTection 29x2,3" Faltreifen
					

Ein erstklassiger Allrounder: Der Cross King 2.3 ProTection 29x2,3" Faltreifen von Continental   Grenzenlos biken, den Trail voll auskosten und hinterher zufrieden auf die Tour zurückschauen. Für das perfekte Fahrgefühl...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Roman441 (16. April 2020)

Vielen Dank nochmal, das liest sich doch gut. Da werde ich mich die Tage mal noch belesen was die Dichtmilch angeht und welche Ventile ich dann benötige. 
Dichtmilch soll diese wohl ganz gut sein 








						Race Sealant Reifendichtmittel 946ml
					

World of MTB - Best of 2019  "Zubehör - Luft"           Freeride 04/2018 Test: "Dichthalten: Tubeless Sealant"  Testergebnis: 5 von 6 Sternen             Tour 09/2018 Test: "Nie mehr platt: Dichtmittel"  Testergebnis:...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## filiale (16. April 2020)

Das kann ich bestätigen, die hat größere Partikel als die normale Stans. Ist zwar 10 Euro teurer, aber wenn man unterwegs steht weil man gespart hat, bringt der ganze TL Kram auch nix.


----------



## Roman441 (16. April 2020)

Wie bekomme ich raus wie lang die Ventile sein müssen?


----------



## filiale (16. April 2020)

Vermutlich sind es 40mm, denn Du hast ja keine Hochprofilfelgen (keine Aero). Ich weiß aber nicht ob runder oder eckiger Gummi besser wäre, muß man sich anschauen wenn die Felgen da sind.


----------



## Nick1968 (17. April 2020)

Ich bin 1,89 und hab ne Schrittlänge von 96.  ich hab das 2019er neuron in xl.  Passt super(für mich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nick1968 (17. April 2020)

Ach. Und ich hab als erstes die Conti Cross King Tl aufgezogen.  Die Maxxis waren mir zu schwer, für die staubigen trocken Tage in D.


----------



## Roman441 (17. April 2020)

Ich habe mir soeben Cross und Race king bestellte. Auf Tubless verzichte ich zunächst. Statt dessen werden zwei Tubolito erstmal verbaut.
Jetzt schau ich mich gerade nach einer anderen Bremse um. Die MT 200 geht garnicht
Da Frage ich mich gerade ob 4 Kolben oder 2 Kolben oder mischen vorne 4 hinten 2.


----------



## filiale (17. April 2020)

2 Kolben vorne und hinten reicht für Deinen Einsatzzweck. Oder fährst Du 1000 Tiefenmeter Trails am Stück ?


----------



## Roman441 (25. April 2020)

So gestern wurde mein Neuron AL 6.0 geliefert. 
Montage heute früh klappte ganz gut. Leider hat der Rahmen aber einen kleinen Lackschaden den ich mal bei Canyon mit Bilder gemeldet habe.
Bike ist jetzt noch in Original Zustand. Vorderer Dämpfer habe ich wie angegeben bei 90 kg+ auf 120 psi aufgepumpt. Auf dem hinteren gibt es so eine Empfehlung im Zusammenspiel mit dem Körpergewicht nicht, werde ich also etwas Rum probieren müssen oder mal auf der Herstellerseite lesen. 
Ansonsten bin ich echt froh dass ich mich für den XL Rahmen entschieden habe. 
Original Gewicht liegt bei 15,6 kg (gewogen mit der Personen Waage)
Heute Nachmittag werde ich dann mal noch den CrossKing vorne und den RaceKing hinten samt Tubolito Schläuchen aufzuziehen sowie meinen Ergon Sattel montieren.


----------



## filiale (25. April 2020)

Der vordere Dämpfer heißt Gabel. Ob der Luftdruck paßt merkste bei den kommenden Ausfahrten.
Der hintere Dämpfer ist der Dämpfer. Wenn Du dich draufsetzt sollte dieser ca. 25% des Federwegs einfedern. Kann man von außen mit dem Zollstock messen. Der rote Gummiring verschiebt sich dann (google mal nach SAG einstellen).
Personenwaage ist maximal ungenau.


----------



## Roman441 (25. April 2020)

Ja danke für die Richtigstellung der Namensgebung. 
Also Gabel ist nach Körpergewicht eingestellt, den Dämpfer Stelle ich mal auf deine besagten 25% ein. Da ist sogar eine Skala auf dem Dämpfer, in Zusammenspiel mit dem roten Gummi sollte das ja kein Problem sein. 
Dank dir wieder mal für deine Hilfestellung


----------



## Roman441 (25. April 2020)

So nach der Gabel habe ich nun auch den Dämpfer eingestellt 25 % SAG
Der CrossKing vorne ließ sich auch ohne  montieren. Der RaceKing hinten macht mir noch sorgen. Er schlägt am einer Stelle. Hab ihn schon 2 mal neu montiert und drei mal Luft raus und wieder rein. Der Reifen Sitz auch korrekt in der Felge, gibt bei ca 4 bar plopp Geräusche (nicht mein alltäglicher Luftdruck)
Vielleicht noch ein Tipp was ich probieren kann?


----------



## filiale (26. April 2020)

Höhenschlag oder Seitenschlag ? Hast Du den Reifen auch mal auf der Felge gedreht/verschoben/andere Laufrichtung ? (nur zum Testen ob es dann weg ist). Conti ist recht kulant wenn es um einen Tausch geht. Auch wenn es mega umständlich ist, eventuell auch mal vorne montieren ?


----------



## Roman441 (26. April 2020)

Beim ersten montieren hatte er Höhen Schlag. Da half es dann das ich den Reifen auf den maximal drück von vier Bar gebracht habe (bei 4 bar ploppte er dann auch noch 2 Mal).
Nun Kämpfe ich aber mit einem kleinen Seitenschlag. Ich hatte ihn dafür weitere 2 mal von der Felge genommen und neu montiert. Jedesmal wenn er unten war, das Laufrad kontrolliert um zu sehen dass es nicht dass Laufrad ist, das läuft jedoch ohne Schlag. Der Schlag ist auch immer an der gleichen Stelle, immer am Schriftzug (RaceKing). Bei einer 5 minütigen Testfahrt habe ich den Schlag auch nicht gespürt. Ich mache heute Mittag eine längere Testfahrt und werde darauf achten ob ich was spüre. 
Ansonsten werde ich mich morgen mit bike24 in Verbindung setzen, dort habe ich ihn gekauft. Leider habe ich schon die OVP entsorgt.
Oder soll man sich da besser direkt an Continental wenden?


----------



## Jekyll1000 (26. April 2020)

Wenn es sich im TL-ready Reifen handelt, dann würde ich mal mit Seifenlauge od. Montagefluid (bspw. _Schwalbe Easy_) probieren und die Reifen auf den max. zulässigen Luftdruck aufpumpen (Achtung: Max. der Reifen *und* der Felge beachten !!!). Meistens ist das Problem bei TL-Reifen, dass die nicht vollständig in den Hump springen und dann „eiern“. Es fehlt also ein letzter entscheidender „Plopp“.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roman441 (26. April 2020)

Ich war bei 4,2 Bar. Max 4,0 steht auf den Reifen.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (26. April 2020)

Dann probiere es mal mit _Seifenlauge_ od. _Fluid_:





 (ab 2:00)


----------



## Roman441 (26. April 2020)

So heute bin ich eine erste kleine Tour von 25 km und 470 HM gefahren. Die Reifen Kombi CrossKing + RaceKing passt (zumindest im trockenen), Ergon Sattel passt auch (keine Taubheitsgefühle mehr am Sack, die Bremsen sind ein Witz ( zumindest für mein Gewicht) da kommt echt eine SLX vorne 4/2 Kolben drauf.
Den leichten Seitenschlag am Hinterrad merke ich während der Fahrt nicht. 
Aber mal noch was anderes. Auf dem Bild unten ist mein Vorbau zu sehen, sehe ich das richtig dass das oben und unten ein Spacer ist? Könnte ich also den oberen noch unter den Vorbau packen so dass der Lenker hoch kommt?


----------



## filiale (26. April 2020)

Roman441 schrieb:


> Aber mal noch was anderes. Auf dem Bild unten ist mein Vorbau zu sehen, sehe ich das richtig dass das oben und unten ein Spacer ist? Könnte ich also den oberen noch unter den Vorbau packen so dass der Lenker hoch kommt?



ja


----------



## Roman441 (1. Mai 2020)

Nächste Tour, neue Erkenntnisse.
Habe unter der Woche dem Lenker 4 cm an breite genommen (jetzt 720mm breit). 5 mm Spacer von über dem Vorbau, unter den Vorbau gepackt. Heute keine Nackenschmerzen verspürt.
Die neuen Ergon GA3 Griffe fühlen sich gut an, meine Finger wurden aber trotzdem ab und zu Traub, jedoch nur an der linken Hand. 
Im nassen ging es heute auch auf etwas rutschigen Passagen daher, da merkte ich ein zwei mal wie der RaceKing hinten an seine Grenzen kam (Wegrutschen). Bin am überlegen ihn wieder gegen einen CrossKing 2.2 protecion auszutauschen.
Ansonsten machte mir das Neuron AL wieder riesen Fun auf der Ausfahrt.
Morgen ist erstmal putzen angesagt.


----------



## filiale (1. Mai 2020)

Wieviel Druck fährste ? Wie oft kommt es vor dass Du im Nassen fährst ?


----------



## Roman441 (1. Mai 2020)

Druck habe ich vorne und hinten 2,5 bar drauf.
Ja ich weiß im nassen fährt man nicht so oft.


----------



## filiale (1. Mai 2020)

2,5 ist natürlich schon sehr viel. Das macht man nur wenn man schon ordentlich Gewicht mitbringt. Weniger Druck = mehr Grip.


----------



## Roman441 (1. Mai 2020)

Ja das ist mir schon klar. Nur habe ich allein 96-97 kg Körpergewicht. Da kamen mir die 2,0 Bar doch etwas platt vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roman441 (3. Mai 2020)

So heute meinen ersten Trail überhaupt gefahren. 
1. Hat riesen Spaß gemacht.
2. Feuchter Waldboden, Luftdruck wieder 2,5 und die Kombi CrossKing RaceKing passte.
Mein Mitfahrer meinte übrigens auch das der Reifen hinten ruhig noch etwas mehr aufliegen dürfte (also Luft raus könnte).


----------



## filiale (3. Mai 2020)

Roman441 schrieb:


> So heute meinen ersten Trail überhaupt gefahren.
> 1. Hat riesen Spaß gemacht.
> 2. Feuchter Waldboden, Luftdruck wieder 2,5 und die Kombi CrossKing RaceKing passte.
> Mein Mitfahrer meinte übrigens auch das der Reifen hinten ruhig noch etwas mehr aufliegen dürfte (also Luft raus könnte).



1. Freut mich zu hören
2. so so ...


----------



## Roman441 (3. Mai 2020)

Ja ich weiß. Es waren deine Worte, gerne dir ja Recht


----------



## qlaus (4. Mai 2020)

Roman441 schrieb:


> So heute meinen ersten Trail überhaupt gefahren.


Für mich sind auf just diesem Pfädchen, bei 95 kg fahrfertig eingekleidet mit Rucksack und einem Neuron AL 9.0 unten dran,  1,7 bar in einem  NN 2,35" völlig ausreichend. 

Und sonst auch überall... Außer auf dem R1, aber den meide ich


----------



## Roman441 (7. Mai 2020)

So dass Thema mit dem Lackschaden ist nun auch vom Tisch. Canyon hat mir einen Rabatt angeboten den ich annahm.
Lackstift in der Farbe können die leider nicht besorgen. 
Meint ihr ich muss die Stelle mit dem Lackschaden irgendwie behandeln?


----------



## filiale (7. Mai 2020)

Lackstifte gibt es nicht bei Canyon weil es sich um eine asiatische Farbpalette handelt, nicht zu vergleichen mit dem RAL System. Man kann nur annähernd einen gleichen Farbton finden. Ausbessern...von was ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roman441 (7. Mai 2020)

Ja das hat mir der Support auch geschrieben.
Ich Frage mich ob ich die beschädigte Stelle behandeln muss. Den auch Aluminium korrodiert mit der Zeit oder.


----------



## filiale (8. Mai 2020)

Du hast einen "chain suck" / Kettenklemmer gehabt. Da ist das Rad natürlich schrott. Wegen der strengen Umweltauflagen würde ich es Dir für 100 Euro entsorgen. Ich schicke Dir meine Lieferadresse  

Spaß beiseite...säubern, bissi Klarlack oder Farblack drauf und dann mit z.B. einer Klarsichtfolie abkleben damit es beim nächsten Mal besser geschützt ist.


----------



## Domowoi (8. Mai 2020)

Machs mit Lack wieder Blau wenn es dich optisch stört aber wegen der Haltbarkeit brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen.

Es ist nicht so wie zB bei einem Autoblech dass es dort dann wegrostet oÄ


----------



## Roman441 (8. Mai 2020)

Lackstift mit annähernd der Farbe habe ich heute bekommen. Gereinigt so dass es fettfrei ist und drüber gepinselt.
Passt


----------



## Roman441 (20. Mai 2020)

Mal wieder ein kleines Update von mir.
Nachdem bei den letzten steilen Abfahrten im Wald mir mein Hinterrad immerwieder ausbrach beim Bremsen, dachte ich mir probier mal noch was anderes an Reifen hinten.
Habe gestern den Crossking Protecion 29 x 2,2 hinten montiert. Heute morgen direkt im Wald getestet. Sagt mir persönlich eher zu als der Race King hinten.
Somit fahre ich ab sofort Crossking 29x2,3 vorne und Crossking 29x2,2 hinten mit jeweils 2,0 bar im Tubolito Schlauch.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (20. Mai 2020)

Mehr vorne bremsen ! Das erfordert Übung, aber die meiste Bremswirkung entfaltet nun mal die Vorderbremse. Überlege vllt mal ein Fahrtechnik-Training zu belegen. Oder im Internet bspw. von *Marc Brodesser* lernen: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChZjB5rWK4NOCtbM-ttd5yw oder *Global Mountain Bike Network* (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_A--fhX5gea0i4UtpD99Gg), ...


----------



## Roman441 (6. Juni 2020)

So meine SLX M7100 Bremsanlage ist nun auch montiert. Handling und Leistung ist schon ein großer Unterschied zur Original verbauen MT 200.
Eine Frage habe ich dazu, kann ich meinen SLX Schalthebel von Schelle auf diese I-Spec EV Halterung umbauen um ihn direkt an Bremshebel zu montieren?


----------



## Jekyll1000 (8. Juni 2020)

Theoretisch ist das sicher möglich, da das Innenleben gleich ist, aber das Gehäuse der SLX Schalthebel mit Schelle ist anders als das mit I-Spec. Entweder lässt Du es wie es ist oder muss Dir neue Shifter kaufen.


----------



## LasseChristian (18. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand eventuell die Spezifikationen der Schellenschraube für den Shifter-Lever der Irdium Dropper Post schicken (Länge, Durchmesser, Gewinde)? Canyon braucht da leider zu lange für und ich kann es selbst nicht messen, weil die Schraube gerade noch verbaut ist. Hat sich leider, da viel zu weich, ausgenudelt. Wird zwar noch abgehen, danach aber zwecks fahren nicht mehr dran.

Schönen Gruß aus München


----------



## Roman441 (18. Juni 2020)

Ich bin bis Sonntag noch im Urlaub. Kann es dir also nicht genau sagen. Meine habe ich auch ersetzt, M5 x 25 war das glaube ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roman441 (22. Juni 2020)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mir jemand eventuell die Spezifikationen der Schellenschraube für den Shifter-Lever der Irdium Dropper Post schicken (Länge, Durchmesser, Gewinde)? Canyon braucht da leider zu lange für und ich kann es selbst nicht messen, weil die Schraube gerade noch verbaut ist. Hat sich leider, da viel zu weich, ausgenudelt. Wird zwar noch abgehen, danach aber zwecks fahren nicht mehr dran.
> 
> Schönen Gruß aus München


So gerade mal nachgemessen eine M5 x 30 habe ich verbaut und passt. (30mm ohne Kopf)


----------



## Roman441 (22. Juni 2020)

So mein Cockpit ist nun fertig und so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Lenker Canyon H15, Vorbau Canyon V12, Ergon GA2 Fat Griffe, SLX Bremse und Schalthebel mit Bremshebel dank i spec ev verheiratet.


----------



## __Flo__ (23. Juni 2020)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mir jemand eventuell die Spezifikationen der Schellenschraube für den Shifter-Lever der Irdium Dropper Post schicken (Länge, Durchmesser, Gewinde)? Canyon braucht da leider zu lange für und ich kann es selbst nicht messen, weil die Schraube gerade noch verbaut ist. Hat sich leider, da viel zu weich, ausgenudelt. Wird zwar noch abgehen, danach aber zwecks fahren nicht mehr dran.
> 
> Schönen Gruß aus München


Hatte ich auch bei meinem ?


----------



## Jurriaan (27. Juni 2020)

Wie lang ist der Dämpfer im alu Neuron?


----------



## Roman441 (28. Juni 2020)

Wenn du mir sagst welche Länge du meinst, könnte ich für dich nachmessen


----------



## Jurriaan (28. Juni 2020)

Eye to eye. Und is die Trunnion mount?


----------



## Roman441 (28. Juni 2020)

Eye to eye gehe ich von den zwei Montagepunkten im Rahmen aus. Dieses Maß beträgt bei mir 210 mm


----------



## Jurriaan (28. Juni 2020)

Viele dank ?


----------



## Roman441 (1. August 2020)

Weiß jemand ob ich an die original dropper Post Vario Stütze vom Canyon Neuron so einfach diesen Shimano Hebel installieren kann?









						Shimano SL-MT800-IL Remotehebel
					

Der SL-MT800-IL Remotehebel von Shimano – Cockpit-Erweiterung Der Shimano SL-MT800-IL Remotehebel ist ein Lenkerremote für versenkbare Sattelstützen mit mechanischer Ansteuerung (z. B. PRO Koryak). Er überzeugt mit angenehmer Haptik und guter Bedienb




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (2. August 2020)

Ja passt zur Stütze. Du brauchst halt einen aktuellen Shimano Bremshebel mit  I-Spec EV


----------



## Roman441 (2. August 2020)

Vielen Dank.
Ja auf SLX Bremse habe ich ja schon umgebaut


----------



## el martn (2. August 2020)

Geht auch mit der FOX. Sieht deutlich aufgeräumter aus...


----------



## Roman441 (6. August 2020)

Moin,
Ich habe gestern mal meine Gabel demontiert um mir die Lager des Steuersatzes an meinem Neuron anzuschauen. Dabei ist mir etwas Fremdmaterial am gabelschafft auf Höhe des unteren Lager aufgefallen. Ich konnte es mit einem Schraubendreher und etwas Schleifpapier entfernen. Das untere Lager läuft auch etwas rauer als das obere. Ich hätte gerne mal beide rausgenommen aber ich bekomme die nicht so einfach raus wie in vielen Videos zu sehen. Kann es sein dass Canyon hier verpresste Lager (Schalen) verbaut?


----------



## filiale (6. August 2020)

Wenn es rau läuft, ist vermutlich Sand im Lager. Du kannst es eingebaut lassen. Blaue Dichtung mit einer Stecknadel vorsichtig abhebeln, dabei die Dichtung nicht verbiegen, mit Bremsenreiniger ausspülen, trocknen lassen, Fett bis Anschlag eindrücken, Dichtung drauf, Ruhe im Karton.


----------



## Roman441 (6. August 2020)

Abermals vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.
Aber wenn da nach so kurzer Zeit Sand drin ist, spricht das nicht unbedingt für die Dichtung der Lager oder.
Ich meine dass Rad hat noch keinen Dampfstrahler gesehen, lediglich den Gartenschlauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (6. August 2020)

Roman441 schrieb:


> Abermals vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.
> Aber wenn da nach so kurzer Zeit Sand drin ist, spricht das nicht unbedingt für die Dichtung der Lager oder.
> Ich meine dass Rad hat noch keinen Dampfstrahler gesehen, lediglich den Gartenschlauch



Möglicherweise ist es dann kein Sand, sondern Rost. Die Lager sind bei 99% der Hersteller in der Fahrradbranche gleich. Da werden günstige Industrielager verwendet, die für hohe Umdrehungen ausgelegt sind. Dementsprechend fehlt Fett. Das widerrum begünstigt das Eindringen von Staub, Sand und Wasser. Das Ergebnis kennst Du. Da bringt es auch nix teurere Lager einzubauen, man muß die Lager am Fahrrad grundsätzlich mit Fett vollfüllen um das zu verhindern.


----------



## Roman441 (6. August 2020)

So kurze Rückmeldung. Entfernung der Dichtung ging ganz gut. Dann wie empfohlen mit Bremsenreiniger ordentlich gespült und trocknen lassen, anschließend ordentlich Fett rein und Dichtung wieder drauf. Das Lager läuft nun wesentlich weicher. Alles kein Hexenwerk muss ich zugeben. 
Habe dann noch ordentlich Fett außenrum sowie auf den unteren Gabelschaft. Gabel wieder eingeführt, oberen Sicherungsring und Abdeckkappe (wieso gibt es diese zwei Dinge eigentlich nicht für unten?) wieder drauf. Lager Spiel eingestellt, Vorbau fest gemacht.
Irgendwas wackelt unten aber noch, Spiel am Rahmen spüre ich jedoch nicht, weder oben noch unten am Schaft


----------



## filiale (6. August 2020)

Roman441 schrieb:


> So kurze Rückmeldung. Entfernung der Dichtung ging ganz gut. Dann wie empfohlen mit Bremsenreiniger ordentlich gespült und trocknen lassen, anschließend ordentlich Fett rein und Dichtung wieder drauf. Das Lager läuft nun wesentlich weicher. Alles kein Hexenwerk muss ich zugeben.
> Habe dann noch ordentlich Fett außenrum sowie auf den unteren Gabelschaft. Gabel wieder eingeführt, oberen Sicherungsring und Abdeckkappe (wieso gibt es diese zwei Dinge eigentlich nicht für unten?) wieder drauf. Lager Spiel eingestellt, Vorbau fest gemacht.
> Irgendwas wackelt unten aber noch, Spiel am Rahmen spüre ich jedoch nicht, weder oben noch unten am Schaft



hört sich immer nach viel an, aber wenn man es einmal gemacht hat, merkt man wie einfach vieles ist. prima dass es geklappt hat und du das lager dadurch retten konntest.    fett außen solltest Du nur hauchdünn auftragen, weil sich sonst an der "fettwurst" dreck sammelt. wenn das lager vollgefühlt ist passiert da nix mehr so schnell.
das obere lager hättest du gleich mitmachen sollen, dann wäre ruhe im karton.

zum thema spiel...hhhmmm, hast du das vorher nicht gemerkt oder ist es tatsächlich jetzt erst neu ? merkst du es bei gezogener vorderrad bremse ? sind das die bremsbeläge die spiel haben ? die aheadkappe liegt nicht auf dem schaft auf ? wieviel spiel ist denn ?


----------



## Roman441 (6. August 2020)

Ja das obere Lager habe ich auch direkt mitgemacht.
Ob das Spiel vorher auch schon war? Vielleicht etwas. Ja ich merke es wenn ich die Vorderrad Bremse ziehe aber am Steuerrohr ist keine Bewegung zu spüren. Ahead Kappe liegt nicht auf. Könnte na klar sein dass es die Bremsbelege sind. Wie könnte ich das prüfen ausschließen ?


----------



## Roman441 (7. August 2020)

Ich habe die Vermutung dass es die Tauchrohre sind. Wenn ich auf dem Bike sitze und die Rohre etwas eingetaucht sind, ist das hörbare Spiel Weg.


----------



## Roman441 (25. Oktober 2020)

Servus.
Ich habe erfolgreich auf Tubless umgerüstet, dabei ist mir aufgefallen dass ich am Hinterrad die Kassette einfach mit der Hand von der Naben Achse (nicht zu verwechseln mit der Steckachse) abziehen kann und somit den kompletten Freilauf frei legen kann. Ist das normal? Oder ist die Naben Achse da gebrochen?


----------



## filiale (25. Oktober 2020)

Ist normal


----------



## Roman441 (26. Oktober 2020)

Ich danke dir, dass beruhigt mich.
Habe mir gerade auch mal eine Zeichnung der Nabe angeschaut und tatsächlich bei dieser Nabe wird die Seite wo das Kettenblatt ist nur nochmal gesteckt.


----------



## montebardolino (31. Oktober 2020)

.


----------



## CoNt0r (12. Juli 2022)

Hast du Bild von der überlackierten Stelle? Welche Lack hattest du da verwendet? Habe annähernd den gleichen Schaden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

